# Anybody ridin' this fork? Atomlab GI 60 Dirt Jump Fork 3.8



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

I did a search on mtbr.com & didn't find anything...
Anybody ridin' this fork? Atomlab GI 60 Dirt Jump Fork 3.8. I found a couple small article's on the web, but...
Reviews???
Looks like a SIC!!! fork. I was looking to see if it was worth going from my Manitou Gold Label (on my '06 Cannondale Chase 1) to the GI 60.
It say's it's 5 lbs. Which @ full chrome-molly, isn't bad... Seeing that most MTB forks are around 5 - 6 lbs loaded anyways...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You are better off with the Gold Label.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

That fork is garbage it is still not in production. It is just as bad as an old bumper style for-Rock Shox Indy of the 90s. Stick with the GL


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

They made a lot of changes to the fork from the original release but then ran into more problems for the 2009 models. I wouldn't buy those until they were re-re-released.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

you wont get them i tried there still finding someone to produce them for them


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Bisically looks like an inverted scott unishock, one of the first suspension forks ever from 1991. It was a bad heavy idea then, and gues what it is today?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard mixed feelings about the fork when they were originally released. I think it will be a really nice fork when they work the bugs out.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

If you like a pogo stick with no adjustability. Personally I would like to at least have rebound.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> If you like a pogo stick with no adjustability. Personally I would like to at least have rebound.


Have you actually ridden one?


----------



## brian_404 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, the fork looks sic, but I'm goin' to stick to my Gold Label...


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Apparently you can buy this fork now, it looks very improved and very solid. I'm thinking about getting one... But I'm going to be keeping my Argyle just in case... http://www.atomlab.com/webstore.html


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

ive rode the higher end model which is .5lb lighter for 2 days or so and all i can say is meh. well anyway, if you like rigid, you will hate this fork, its not even close like they claim, and if you like suspension, you wont like this fork either as its not really much suspension, just for casing jumps, etc. so yeah some like it? not me, i stick with rigid.


----------

